# AElbrecht Lawn Journal - Fort Wayne IN



## AElbrecht (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks you for the opportunity to post my lawn care journey/journal here in the lawn forum. I am excited to learn about and improve my lawn. I found the forum while watching the Lawn Rebel YouTube channel. He had a shirt on.

My lawn was planted June 1st, 2021 by a sub contracted crew hired by the home builder. They put down a mix of KBG seed and straw. I watered all of June and July. At the end of June, I put down Menard's started fertilizer. The second week of July I put down more started fertilizer and Menard's brand KBG seed, I didn't seed any changes. In August, I had my soil tested at A&L Great Lakes Laboratories. The test results were fine basically recommended more starter fertilizer. I went to my local SiteOne and picked up 50/50 KBG/Rye grass seed and fertilizer (18-24-12).

The second half of August, I noticed brown spots and figured out I had army worms. I treated with Menard's grub killer. They were gone about 10 days later. The last week of August, I had a landscape company bring in 17 tons of top soil to fill in a low spot from a poor lawn leveling in the beginning and settlement from the sewer line between the house and street.

I seeded with the 50/50 mix and the fertilizer(18-24-12), it filled in well. I tried tenacity and didn't have any luck slowing down the weeds or crab grass. The second week of September, I aerated and over seeded the yard along with a heavy application of Milo and lots of water. Two weeks later I put down another treatment of Milo and the remaining fertilizer I had. Some spots filled in and the green went from green to a really nice dark green.

In October, I extended a drain pipe for my down spouts so I didn't have standing water in the back yard. I have been cutting and bagging the leafs and clippings. I plan to switch to mulching after reading the cool season guide on the forum. I will seed in the spring.

2021 review:
The yard is in good shape. Green and filling in. Pretty cool how the grass grows so much in the fall! I am asking for a membership to thelawnforum.com and CoCoRaHS along with a nice rain gauge.

2022 Goals:
Fewer weeds, fill in bare spots, cut the yard shorter and top dress in the fall. Also, I will track my application amounts.

I also want to add flower beds in the front and I purchased Swan Island Dahlias, to try and be like Lawn Rebel.

I am a Tier 2 cool season lawn guy right now. I hope to have the best yard in the neighborhood and I will struggle to beat the retired guy across the street from me.

Thanks for the idea of creating a journal and I look forward to seeing the changes over the years.


----------



## AElbrecht (Nov 3, 2021)

Soil Test Results from A&L Great Lakes


----------



## AElbrecht (Nov 3, 2021)

Spring Lawn Soil Test results Tested by A&L Great Lakes


What you are thoughts on an iron treatment? What should the timeline be?

Lawn Fertilizer next week followed by Pre emergent in 3-4 weeks followed by monthly milorganite treatment. Where do I add in the Iron treatment?

Also does anyone know where to find Humid Acid locally?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

AElbrecht said:


> What you are thoughts on an iron treatment? What should the timeline be?
> 
> Lawn Fertilizer next week followed by Pre emergent in 3-4 weeks followed by monthly milorganite treatment. Where do I add in the Iron treatment?
> 
> Also does anyone know where to find Humid Acid locally?


If you want to use an iron treatment, you will have to make sure it is in the chelated form. In alkaline soils like most of the ones found around here most forms of iron have limited bioavailability (see image below). I use either Main Event or FEature at 2oz/k every 3 or so weeks during the growing season.



Regarding your fertilizer/pre-m, I would focus on getting the pre-emergent down now, then wait a few weeks until more natural growth kicks in to add in fertilization.

As far as humic acid, not sure where to find locally. I'd just buy in bulk online at someplace like kelp4less. There are mixed feelings and mixed research in terms of benefits, but it certainly is not going to hurt anything.


----------



## AElbrecht (Nov 3, 2021)

Lawn Journal

Mid-August Update:
I have not posted all summer - FAIL

I have added a flower bed grown dahlias. Instead of top dressing (WIFE SAID NO) I bought a detacher and am going to try that out this year. Soil Test this week for the fall.

I need help finding Urea and Humid Acid in the Fort Wayne Area. SiteOne has nothing in stock and am trying to find a local source? Any one have any good stores. Let me know, willing to drive to Indy.

Spot tested the detacher on about 200 square feet. I put it to the lowest setting and pull out some dirt with the grass. I am going to go with a middle setting and start the Fall blitz to push my KBG.

I am happy to say I have the best yard on the street and cutting fresh flowers for my wife has been very enjoyable.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=59332#p59332

But look at your local coop or talk to a farmer for their local sources of fertilizer.


----------



## AElbrecht (Nov 3, 2021)

G-man Thanks for the advice, I found a local coop that carries humid acid and urea along with the full line of Anderson products.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you post the location in the Indiana folder? Someone else might find it useful.


----------

